# rest evaluation?



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

fujian90 said:


> Another method is to protect the animals in their natural environment by creating wildlife reserves and parks and using game wardens to look after them.


Spammer reported.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey mods, how about a swift kick to the Ass and out the door here???


----------

